# Trying to obtain info. for Portugal move.



## Fantastic5 (Feb 28, 2008)

We are a family of 7. My husband and I are hoping to move to Portugal. He is a Financial Advisor and I am a full time Mum. Needless to say, here in England we receive Child Benefit...does Portugal have any such thing? My husband also wants to know, if he were to lose his job (not that I think he would as he is very successful here....but....you never know!!) where would we stand with regards to housing, unemployment etc. Does anyone know where I can get all this information from?

Also, he will need to go out and rent a property for a couple of months so as he can get established etc before we join him...does anyone know of a good rental agency in the Algarve area?

Thanks


----------

